# Tamron Officially Announces the SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2017)

```
<em>Versatile new lens delivers ultra-high image quality, image stabilization of 5 stops<sup class="green">1</sup> and superb performance even in backlit scenes</em></p>
<p><strong>SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A032)</strong></p>
<p><em>June 30, 2017, Commack, New York</em>— Tamron Co., Ltd., a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of a new high-speed zoom lens, SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A032), for full-frame DSLR cameras. Model A032 is a fast F/2.8 zoom that achieves top-level image quality. The new Dual MPU (Micro Processing Units) provides rapid autofocusing with improved accuracy and the highest vibration compensation performance of any lens in its class<sup class="green">2</sup> (CIPA level of 5 stops). The use of specialized, high quality glass materials (offering greater optical transmittance) for the lens elements assures superior color reproduction and greater sharpness, while the application of Tamron’s exclusive nanotechnology-based eBAND Coating substantially curbs the ghosting and flare that are prone to occur in backlit photography, successfully improving the overall optical performance of the lens. Additionally, model A032 provides the added conveniences of protective Fluorine Coating, Moisture-Resistant Construction and a locking lens hood. Photographers can use this new high-speed zoom lens for wide-ranging purposes, including landscape, portrait, news, travel and many others. The Tamron SP 24-70mm G2 in Nikon mount will be available in August and the Canon mount in September at $1199.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS

</strong></p>
<p><strong>1</strong>. <strong>Sophisticated design delivers superb performance and ultra-high image quality</strong></p>
<p>The use of specialized, high quality glass materials assures accurate color reproduction and superior sharpness, perfect for today’s high-pixel-density cameras. The optical construction (17 elements in 12 groups) uses 2 XR (Extra Refractive Index) elements, 3 LD (Low Dispersion) elements, 3 GM (Glass-Molded aspherical) and one hybrid aspherical lens element. Together they minimize axial chromatic aberrations, transverse chromatic aberrations, spherical aberrations and distortion, and allow a compact design that achieves superior image quality.</p>
<p><strong>2. eBAND Coating provides superior anti-reflection properties and reduces ghosting and flare</strong></p>
<p>The new A032 features Tamron’s original eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating, a technology combining a nano-structured layer that has an extremely low refractive index with conventional multiple-layer coatings to provide superior anti-reflection performance. The optimal application of this eBAND Coating in combination with Tamron’s BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating successfully and substantially curbs the ghosting and flare that can occur when photographing backlit subjects.</p>
<p><strong>3. New Dual MPU (Micro-Processing Unit) control system<sup class="green">3</sup> provides faster and more precise autofocus and improved Vibration Compensation</strong></p>
<p>This innovative control system uses a Dual MPU design with enhanced computing capacity. The MPUs have powerful, built-in DSP (Digital Signal Processor) blocks that achieve quicker and more precise AF performance, and more consistently powerful Vibration Compensation. The features combine to provide outstanding performance at night and in low light. <u></u></p>
<p>High performance MPU for AF dramatically improves autofocusing accuracy and speed

The A032 is equipped with its own MPU (micro-processor unit), with embedded DSP (Digital Signal Processor) blocks that enable high-speed digital signal processing, achieving both excellent responsiveness to signals from the camera and high-precision AF performance.</p>
<p><strong><u>Dedicated MPU delivers the highest vibration compensation ability in class </u></strong><strong>(</strong><strong>CIPA level of 5 stops).</strong></p>
<p>The new A032 is equipped with Tamron’s proprietary VC (Vibration Compensation) system. Adding an MPU dedicated to VC processing unleashes a new-generation algorithm, ensuring the highest vibration compensation ability<sup>　</sup>in the class (CIPA level of 5 stops). Even in low light or with slow shutter speeds, photographers can enjoy shake-free handheld shooting with ease and comfort.

<strong>

4. </strong><strong>Fluorine Coating and Moisture-Resistant Construction</strong></p>
<p>The Fluorine Coating applied on the front element surface is water-and oil-repellant and allows safe and easy removal of fingerprints, dirt and smudges. The coating also provides an enhanced level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years. In addition, seals are located at the lens mount area and other critical locations to prevent infiltration of moisture and/or rain drops to provide Moisture-Resistant Construction. This feature provides an additional layer of protection when shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions.</p>
<p><strong>5. Lens hood equipped with a new, convenient locking mechanism</strong></p>
<p>The lens hood is equipped with a locking mechanism that prevents detachment due to unintentional contact during use.</p>
<p><strong>6. Compatible with TAMRON TAP-in Console<sup>TM</sup>, an optional accessory</strong></p>
<p>The new A032 is compatible with the optional TAMRON TAP-in Console<sup>TM</sup>, an optional accessory product that provides a USB connection to a personal computer, enabling users to easily update the lens firmware as well as customize features including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<p><strong>7. </strong><strong>Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong></p>
<p>An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses<sup class="green">4</sup>. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a built-in motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<p><strong>8. Manufacturing innovation</strong> <strong>with thorough attention to details b</strong><strong>ased on the rigorous quality standards worthy of the SP series</strong></p>
<p>Tamron has enhanced the SP series lenses to fulfill high-level photographic requirements and provide the pleasure of ownership. While introducing a new exterior design, Tamron reviewed the SP series standards. The new SP series has been developed by setting rigorous standards for design, manufacturing and quality that apply to the optical design and mechanical design as well as such wide-ranging areas as the product’s robustness and improvements in a variety of individual functions. For this model, Tamron has introduced a unique MTF (Modulation Transfer Function) tester, which was developed exclusively for Model A032, and reviewed the management method. This has helped to achieve a more consistently superb optical performance, making it a lens that fulfills the demand for higher image quality that is compatible with the latest high-pixel cameras. To maximize the optical performance of the SP series, Tamron will continue to enhance the accuracy of the component parts of each lens element unit and improve the mechanical precision of the entire lens, thereby achieving a high overall performance.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 30, 2017)

Same optics as gen1. Good but not as excellent as the Canon. Really curious about the sigma now. I have the Canon 24-70 L II, but i would love one with IS/OS.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 30, 2017)

mmeerdam said:


> Same optics as gen1. Good but not as excellent as the Canon. Really curious about the sigma now. I have the Canon 24-70 L II, but i would love one with IS/OS.



With all due respect, where are you getting the notion that the optics are the same as Gen 1? It is the same number of elements and groups, but the historical data to date suggests that all the G2 lenses are receiving updated optics and coatings. Until there are some direct comparisons I think drawing that conclusion is premature.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 30, 2017)

This is the first time I've ever seen a staggered release with the Nikon version coming first. It is typically the other way around.


----------



## candyman (Jun 30, 2017)

I see a price difference between the tamron 24-70 G1 and tamron 24-70 G2 (€1399) of nearly 400 euro. I hope that implies some important improvements have been made. 
I actually hope that corner sharpness improved close to center sharpness. And, AF continous shooting using outer AF points become more reliable - more spot on. Looking forward to some field review


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 30, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> mmeerdam said:
> 
> 
> > Same optics as gen1. Good but not as excellent as the Canon. Really curious about the sigma now. I have the Canon 24-70 L II, but i would love one with IS/OS.
> ...



See this thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32914.msg672344#msg672344

Based on the identical MTF charts, it would appear they improved some features like AF motors, VC (IS), and casing design elements rather than optics.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 30, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> See this thread:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32914.msg672344#msg672344
> 
> Based on the identical MTF charts, it would appear they improved some features like AF motors, VC (IS), and casing design elements rather than optics.


To play devil's advocate for a second, MTF charts rarely tell the real-world story. Unless your job is to photograph prints of MTF charts, I guess.

But even if for sake of argument it is _identical_ in optical formula to the previous version, as you said, it's still a significant uptick in IS, sealing/general build quality and AF performance, and for professional use those things are more frequently important than pushing boundaries in sharpness. For studio work where you're typically going to be using it at f/8 or smaller, sharpness won't be in question; for run-and-gun shooting, sharpness is rarely anywhere close to the priority that AF and IS are. There are so few situations where the difference in sharpness at larger apertures between this and, for sake of argument, the Canon equivalent will matter, let alone in the face of IS, which the Canon lacks entirely.


I've generally not been much of a Tamron user, but this seems like a good enough package for me to keep my eye on in case there's ever a £100 discount or so. If I'm going third-party I think I'd currently lean more toward taking a punt on Sigma, but this Tamron doesn't seem like it would really leave you missing out on anything.


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 30, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > See this thread:
> ...



Sure, but the mtf is the same so it definately won't beat the Canon. ThAt would mean i buy a lens for the IS only and probably trade IQ and Af speed as i already have the 24-70 L II. If the sigma can deliver art sharpness with reasonable af i can live with the lesser sealing as a trade of to IS (OS). Point is primes are better anyway for ultimate iq and sharpness, but having a zoom that comes so close is darn handy.

edit: In the studio i don't need IS or f2.8. It is when i'm low on light on location when i need 2.8 with optimum IQ and the IS. So i can get the keeper rate up and have more selection choice.


----------



## richro (Jun 30, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > mmeerdam said:
> ...



Thanks. This was actually useful information for me. Not worth upgrading from the G1...


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 30, 2017)

I think one of the other advantages to this newer G2 version is that it will also be compatible with Tamron's Tap-In console. Allowing user's to dial in performance to their particular camera body. For an excellent tutorial on how to use that device, I highly recommend Dustin Abbott's video for that:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vm-17Pq6Jc


----------



## rwvaughn (Jun 30, 2017)

mmeerdam said:


> Same optics as gen1. Good but not as excellent as the Canon. Really curious about the sigma now. I have the Canon 24-70 L II, but i would love one with IS/OS.




"How sharp is it?" gets about as old as hearing "Without 4K I'm not buying it." It's not always about the single point of how sharp it is, but I also consider color rendition and depth as well as contrast. 

The G2 may indeed be built using the same number of elements as the G1, but are they in the same place? Have certain elements in the formula been replaced with newer molded elements to correct for image quality? Have you taken the two lenses apart to see? 

I've bought a number of Sigma versus Tamron lenses to supplement my L glass. The Sigma's are always sterile and the Tamron's just get it. Would I love to have an entire collection of L glass? Sure if it were using today's current tech, but third party glass works, provides an affordable solution, and makes business sense.


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 30, 2017)

rwvaughn said:


> mmeerdam said:
> 
> 
> > Same optics as gen1. Good but not as excellent as the Canon. Really curious about the sigma now. I have the Canon 24-70 L II, but i would love one with IS/OS.
> ...



it's advertised as a new release, all we are saying is: be advised, it's probably optically exactly the same, as the mtf is the same. 

see link quoted before.
It' s probably a great lens, i like tamron latest stuff. This 24-70 is great value, but on certain aspects the L will probably still be better. 

Sigma's render differently, at first i didn't like it much. But i have to admit i now sometimes i would like to use it as an artistic choice and mix things up over the canon look. Tamron sp primes have a hint of zeiss rendering to me. They look somewhat more 3d but are a bit cooler colored, and more contrasty than the new canon L's. 

If we are talking about rendering, i would rather just have autofocus leica glass with ef mount. we can dream right. I would have loved a totally redsigned tamron weather sealed 24-70 with VC also.


----------



## CombatClaret (Jun 30, 2017)

Seems like a 'me too' reaction to the Sigma 24-70 Art series.
I used the G1 a handful of times and always liked the results. 
It was great value a few years back and hopefully will be even better soon.


----------



## aceflibble (Jul 1, 2017)

CombatClaret said:


> Seems like a 'me too' reaction to the Sigma 24-70 Art series.


Tamron have been working on this line since the same time as Sigma; it's blind luck/coincidence that some of their similar lenses have been released at similar times. (Bear in mind it takes about 3 years to develop a lens, the another year to get mass production and marketing in place; you can't do these things on reaction.) And for what it's worth, so far some of the new Tamrons have been optically superior to the Sigmas so they're about 50/50 there, and generally the Sigmas gave faster but less consistently accurate AF, while Tamron's is generally being a tiny bit slower but much more consistently accurate. Tamron's VC is also proving better than Sigma's OS; the build quality of the Sigmas is _slightly_ ahead.

All-in-all they're really well-matched and just different enough in performance that there are good reasons to pick one over the other, and most people, if they're looking to build a full collection of third-party lenses, will be best of mixing and matching the two brands, rather than buying into one brand entirely.


----------



## nightscape123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Same optical formula but that doesn't mean same performance. The first version was very sharp if you got lucky with a well aligned one. Copy variation was severe on the first version. If they kept the same formula but significantly improved the copy to copy variation then the real world results may be much better. We will have to wait and see on that though.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 1, 2017)

The September release date for the Tamron indicates to me that marketing wanted to get their oar in the water along with the new Sigma before buy decisions were made. Perhaps now, a new Canon with IS will be leaked to the rumor mill.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Tamron and this new line of lenses. I owned two of their original 24-70 and a couple of the new series. So I'm pretty disappointed that the optical design wasn't improved. Yes, there may be some better performance created via coatings, better tolerances, etc., but I suspect this won't cut it when compared to the Sigma offering. 

Keeping an open mind, but my expectations are lower now. (Especially relative to the price)


----------



## smithcon (Jul 3, 2017)

I won the current Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC for Canon and have been quite happy with it on my 6D, and I frequently use it with VC handheld and like the results. 

It does have one issue which drives me batty -- if I am shooting it on my tripod and forget to turn the VC switch off, it *destroys* the image. I forget to switch off IS once in a while with my Canon lenses, but the quality impact on the final image is minimal to unnoticeable with those lenses. The Tammy, however, will produce unusably blurred results -- it REALLY moves that VC system when you trigger the shutter if you have it on a tripod. 

Of course, that is pure user error, and I have gotten better about remembering mainly because of the Tamron, but it cost me a few big disappointments in fleeting light that, by the time I realized my mistake, I could not re-shoot.

Hopefully the new generation of the VC will refine that behavior out.


----------



## derekmccoy (Jul 3, 2017)

nightscape123 said:


> Same optical formula but that doesn't mean same performance. The first version was very sharp if you got lucky with a well aligned one.



I must have been one of the lucky ones, my 24-70 G1 is very sharp across the range.


----------



## aceflibble (Jul 3, 2017)

smithcon said:


> It does have one issue which drives me batty -- if I am shooting it on my tripod and forget to turn the VC switch off, it *destroys* the image.


That's the same with all IS systems, though. It just becomes more apparent when the IS is effectively-implemented, as IS which is capable of correcting stronger motion will result in even more blur and alignment issues when on a tripod.

As we move forward IS is going to be more and more standard for all lenses, so it's a good idea to get into the habit of always turning IS off when using a tripod or when mounting/unmounting the lens, no matter what brand it is.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2017)

So only 4 lenses left for tamron to upgrade 2 of which are macros. Eagerly waiting for the update to both those macros before 15-30mm and 17-50mm lenses.


----------



## smithcon (Jul 5, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> smithcon said:
> 
> 
> > It does have one issue which drives me batty -- if I am shooting it on my tripod and forget to turn the VC switch off, it *destroys* the image.
> ...



I don't disagree that that switching the IS off while on a stationary mount is absolutely a necessary habit, and I regard not doing so as completely my error, but I will say that the Tamron, at least my copy, is in a class all by itself. I have a Canon 70-200 IS 2.8L Mk II, a Canon 100-400 IS L Mk II, and a Canon 100 IS 2.8L Macro, (and back in my 7D days, a Canon 17-55 Canon IS) and I have been able to get away with very good results with all of those lenses even when forgetting to disable the IS. My workflow is usually ... mount the camera/lens on the tripod, manually set focus using Liveview 10X, then take a few frames for histogram exposure adjustments. Then I remember to turn off IS if I am lucky before I take my final shots. If I forget with my Canons, I still get pretty nice usable results, sometimes very, very slightly blurred, and sometimes indistinguishable from after I switch the IS off. This allowed me to form my bad habit. But once I got the Tamron, I always get fantastically blurred results -- they are simply not usable at any size. In fact, if I activate the shutter using a remote release on the Tamron while watching the LCD in Liveview, you see that that the lens engages in a single small but noticeable movement, seemingly always from the lower left to the upper right, and then stops. I tried this with my Canon lenses and no movement is apparent.

Now I love the IS on all of my lenses so equipped when I am *not* shooting on a tripod; it was my reason for buying the Tamron over the Canon (I didn't win the Tamron -- that was a typo, I meant to type that I "own" the Tamron). I don't find that the Tamron is in another world IS performance-wise; all of my lenses work quite well there. But the Tamron does stand alone for blur on the tripod.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 6, 2017)

I used to get a massive amount of blur shooting with the Tamron 24-70 F2.8 VC handheld and VC activated at shutter speeds faster than 1/70s.
Therefore each time my shutter speed crossed into faster than 1/70s territory, I had to flick the VC switch off. Major inconvenience as in many situations shooting in Av mode I was getting poor keepers rate due to lens VC misbehaviour. 
I spoke with Tamron support so many times and was advised that this issue cannot be fixed. 
Onion ring bokeh was an another reason why I parted my ways with Tamron products for good. 
My Canon 24-70 F2.8 L II serves me well in run and gun situations for now until the final judgement is in for the new Sigma 24-70 Art lens.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I used to get a massive amount of blur shooting with the Tamron 24-70 F2.8 VC handheld and VC activated at shutter speeds faster than 1/70s.
> Therefore each time my shutter speed crossed into faster than 1/70s territory, I had to flick the VC switch off. Major inconvenience as in many situations shooting in Av mode I was getting poor keepers rate due to lens VC misbehaviour.
> I spoke with Tamron support so many times and was advised that this issue cannot be fixed.
> Onion ring bokeh was an another reason why I parted my ways with Tamron products for good.
> My Canon 24-70 F2.8 L II serves me well in run and gun situations for now until the final judgement is in for the new Sigma 24-70 Art lens.



I don't buy Tamron for one reason - they permanently disable OS in their lenses for Sony A-mount which I was shooting ~5 years ago. I was so pissed when I got an A7r and wasn't able to comfortably shoot my 70-200 (via an adapter) because of this stupid decision. They also charge full price for the crippled A-mount lenses as for EF and Nikon which have OS. Old story, not relevant anymore, but still...


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 5, 2017)

Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Lens for Nikon In Stock at B&H


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=21002#disqus_thread


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 12, 2017)

http://www.diyphotography.net/hands-tamron-24-70mm-f2-8-g2-vc/


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 13, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/08/12/review-tamrons-24-70mm-f2-8-vc-wallet-friendly-price/


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> https://petapixel.com/2017/08/12/review-tamrons-24-70mm-f2-8-vc-wallet-friendly-price/



Interesting - Petapixel claims the onion bokeh is gone. No example shots that would show it though...


----------



## Ah-Keong (Aug 14, 2017)

Sigma vs Canon vs Tamron 24-70mm...

Maybe Canon gonna introduce a mark III with IS
or 
Canon gonna produce Sensor Stabilisation (SS?) for all future bodies.

SS + IS like in the case of Olympus? :


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 18, 2017)

The Petapixel review is impressive and my guess is that some shooters will go for this (over Canon) not only on price but on Vibration Compensation, which Canon surprisingly lacks. I am tempted myself as I sometimes miss not having f2.8 in my 24-70 (I have the f4L). However I love the sharpness of my f4L and the macro switch is unbelievably handy.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 18, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> The Petapixel review is impressive and my guess is that some shooters will go for this (over Canon) not only on price but on Vibration Compensation, which Canon surprisingly lacks. I am tempted myself as I sometimes miss not having f2.8 in my 24-70 (I have the f4L). However I love the sharpness of my f4L and the macro switch is unbelievably handy.



It's really hard to call this ^ a review. Especially looking at the pictures. Dustin is supposedly working on a review, hopefully he will include a comparison with the new Sigma 24-70.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 18, 2017)

https://dustinabbott.net/2017/09/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-vc-g2-image-gallery/


----------



## Jopa (Sep 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> https://dustinabbott.net/2017/09/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-vc-g2-image-gallery/



That's just sample pics no review yet


----------



## Grimbald (Sep 30, 2017)

Took it to lofoten for a week of shooting on my 5dM4:

- Happy with the sharpness, very happy at f 5.6 and above
- Very happy with the build quality
- Very happy with the VC
- Vignetting is in an acceptable range
- Very disappointed with the AF.... Sometimes it's spot on, other times it hunts for ages without looking, even in good light conditions. Not sure If I'm going to bring it back for a new copy or just get the canon 24-70 2.8... I'd love the lens but a crippled AF is a killer criteria.

Does anybody else encouter these problems?


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 30, 2017)

Grimbald said:


> Took it to lofoten for a week of shooting on my 5dM4:
> 
> - Happy with the sharpness, very happy at f 5.6 and above
> - Very happy with the build quality
> ...



I just watched a review claiming the same thing with the AF most noted at the 70mm end of the zoom.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 30, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Grimbald said:
> 
> 
> > Took it to lofoten for a week of shooting on my 5dM4:
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33507.msg687871#msg687871
It's consistent if you calibrate and stay at a certain distance. If you move, you need to re-calibrate  Most likely it's possible to achieve good AF @ 70mm, but you'll have to run calibration multiple times for different distances. IMO not worth it. I didn't test it @ 50mm but most likely it's going to be the same problem. At 24mm it's great, probably because the DoF is much longer. It's also sharper @ 24mm than 70. At 70mm sharpness is good on a low res body like a 1dx2, but looks "barely ok" on my 5dsr. Returned.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 30, 2017)

Jopa said:


> It's consistent if you calibrate and stay at a certain distance. If you move, you need to re-calibrate



If that's the case, then maybe the dock could help? Regardless, poor sharpness at 70mm is not a good thing.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 1, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> If that's the case, then maybe the dock could help?



That's exactly right. Lack of time is a problem though  I'm also not sure if I need to calibrate for one camera and it will work for another one "automatically", or should I do it for both cameras (and my time will double).

Anyway, returned the lens and will be getting the Canon 24-70. VC (IS) was truly awesome on the Tamron and I'll be missing it!


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 1, 2017)

Jopa,

it does not work as such for Sigma Art lenses. it would be slightly detuned on the second camera. tried many times before. it works, sort of but not for all 4 calibration points though. it may work for some distances to your subject and miss for others. much worse on my 5D IV than on 6D.

Sigma 135 Art was the worst. I spend 3+ hours calibrating the lens to my 5D IV and gave up.
I calibrated hundreds of Sigma lenses in my life but this lens was an ultimate nightmare to calibrate. Sold it today. Sigma 50 and 85 Art are up for sale. I cannot be bothered.




Jopa said:


> I'm also not sure if I need to calibrate for one camera and it will work for another one "automatically", or should I do it for both cameras (and my time will double).


----------



## Jopa (Oct 1, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Jopa,
> 
> it does not work as such for Sigma Art lenses. it would be slightly detuned on the second camera. tried many times before. it works, sort of but not for all 4 calibration points though. it may work for some distances to your subject and miss for others. much worse on my 5D IV than on 6D.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this Alex. My 85 Art is more or less ok. The AFMA varies from +5 to +7 depends on distance which is acceptable for me (I keep it on the middle: +6  ). The only problem I have is focus shift, but I mostly shoot it wide open, so it's not a huge deal.

I remember you said all your Sigma lenses worked fine on the 6D, so I'm wondering if Sigma is still making the new lenses "AF compatible" with the older Canon cameras? Now when they started making calibration docks, theoretically they can offer some kind of profiles for different cameras. Yes, AFMA would still be required, but just one value, and the profile would take care of the distance inconsistencies (i.e. distributing one AFMA value with a certain ratio across the whole focusing range).

...and of course a mirrorless camera would solve all AF issues once and for all!


----------

